# what do you think?



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

just posting some pics of my car
so far only have tints, PIAA xtreme white fogs, smoked side markers, and debadge


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: what do you think? (dgk)*

Not too shabby. Bigger pics would help.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: what do you think? (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Not too shabby. Bigger pics would help.

sorry about that 
















dont have too many not on my phone sorry


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Are those 17's or 18's?


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_Not bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Are those 17's or 18's?

17s







...I was planning on painting them black until I save up enough for some b7 rs4 reps...could someone do a ps job or have any pics of black 17s? Probably not a good look I'm guessing. I wish I would have got the 18s


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_I wish I would have got the 18s









Yeah, I don't blame you. I love the 18's.


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Yeah, I don't blame you. I love the 18's.









Damn..checked your gallery..sexy beast ya got there..put some tints on it and youre golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_Damn..checked your gallery..sexy beast ya got there..put some tints on it and youre golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Losing the wheel gap is number one on the to-do list.








Then APR Stage one chip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Losing the wheel gap is number one on the to-do list.








Then APR Stage one chip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ah yes I need a chip as well. I think the stance/wheel gap is on point. Especially with those 18s. I think the S-line suspension is one of the better looking factory setups out there
Crazy how much of a difference 1 inch can make


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dgk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_ah yes I need a chip as well. I think the stance/wheel gap is on point. Especially with those 18s. I think the S-line suspension is one of the better looking factory setups out there

The S-Line suspension does help a great deal, but any wheel gap is too much wheel gap to me. Beats the wheel gap MK5s came with though.









_Quote, originally posted by *dgk* »_Crazy how much of a difference 1 inch can make

Most definitely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

nice stock car...


----------



## dgk (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_nice stock car...

thanks...stock but it has a few changes. When I get out of school I'll be putting more time into it. I don't drive it now but once or twice a month.
im only 18..decided this would be the better route rather than a cheaper car modded up. im not with the whole boy-racer stuff like my peers of the same age


_Modified by dgk at 10:02 AM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (dgk)*

Sleepers FTW!


----------

